# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  ασύρματο ιντερνετ στα 60μ και δημιουργία δικτύου

## pink_panther

Γειά χαρά σ'όλους, -ες!
Παιδιά χρειάζομαι βοήθεια, (να με συμπαθάν οι διαχειριστές,  εάν επέλεξα λάθος μέρος ας με μετακινήσουν). Διαγωνίως απέναντι από το σπίτι μου και σε απόσταση 50-60μ  ανοίγω λογιστικό γραφείο. Μεταξύ τους υπάρχει οπτική επαφή χωρίς παρεμβολή εμποδίων. Θέλω να στείλω ίντερνετ σε 2 υπολογιστές οι οποίοι θα πρέπει να είναι σε δίκτυο, ώστε να έχουν πρόσβαση στο πρόγραμμα λογιστικής. Γίνεται; Εάν ναι, εάν κάποιος, -α γνωρίζει και μπορεί, θερμά παρακαλώ για την βοήθειά του/της. Ευχαριστώ και παρακαλώ λάβετε υπόψη πως απευθύνεσθε σε αρχάριο χρήστη.

----------


## plouf

2 accesspoint se bridge mode με κατευθυντικες κεραίες (ισως οχι υποχρεωτικα αλλα καλυτερα)

εφοσον ειναι εμπορικη δουλειά το θεμα αν δεις οτι δυσκολευεσαι..καλο εινα ινα καλέσεις και κάποιον "ειδικό" ή ειδικο

----------


## pink_panther

> 2 accesspoint se bridge mode με κατευθυντικες κεραίες (ισως οχι υποχρεωτικα αλλα καλυτερα)
> 
> εφοσον ειναι εμπορικη δουλειά το θεμα αν δεις οτι δυσκολευεσαι..καλο εινα ινα καλέσεις και κάποιον "ειδικό" ή ειδικο


Εάν από το 2ο access point "κουμπώσει" 1 rj45 σ'  ένα switch θα μοιράζει internet και στα 2 pc;

----------


## plouf

σε οσα ναναι..

----------


## pink_panther

> σε οσα ναναι..


Ευχαριστώ, το δοκιμάζω και τα λέμε.

----------


## nicolasdr

κατευθυντικες στα 5 dbi

----------

